# Top 4 loại dầu gội đen tóc hiệu quả đáng mua nhất năm 2021



## aqpgroup (22/11/21)

Mái tóc đen óng ả của bạn đã xuất hiện những sợi bạc sớm hơn so với độ tuổi lão hóa? Điều này khiến bạn lo lắng, tự tin và gặp nhiều rắc rối phiền toái trong quá trình tạo kiểu tóc của mình mỗi ngày. Trong bài viết hôm nay, A.Q.P Group sẽ giúp bạn tìm ra những loại dầu gội đen tóc tốt nhất để lấy lại mái tóc đen trẻ trung và óng mượt. Cùng dành thời gian ít phút tìm hiểu ngay nhé!
*Dầu gội đen tóc là gì?*
Thông thường, tóc bạc sớm do lão hóa hay tóc có nhiều màu do nhuộm trước đó,... sẽ được can thiệp nhuộm đen trở lại để thay đổi diện mạo. 
Tuy nhiên, quá trình nhuộm đen này tại các salon cần rất nhiều công đoạn, tốn kém thời gian. Không phải ai cũng có hàng giờ để chờ đợi thực hiện. 
Do đó, những loại dầu gội đen tóc ra đời như giải pháp thay thế để giúp những người muốn nhuộm đen tóc có thể dễ dàng thực hiện tại nhà, tiết kiệm thời gian công sức. 
Vậy dầu gội đen tóc là gì?

Cụ thể dầu gội đen tóc có cơ chế hoạt động và công dụng là:

Chứa thành phần thiên nhiên (quả mâm xôi, sữa ong chúa, mật ong,...), lành tính cho da đầu.
Màu đen sẽ lên màu ở mức độ vừa phải tạo cảm giác tự nhiên sau nhiều lần gội đầu, không thể đen bóng hoàn hảo giống như các sản phẩm thuốc nhuộm tóc chuyên dụng. 
Duy trì được màu đen cho tóc trong thời gian khá dài, đồng thời giúp tóc sáng màu hơn, óng ả mượt mà. 
Làm sạch bụi bẩn, dầu nhờn bám trên tóc và da dầu
Khắc phục nhược điểm mái tóc xơ rối, khô ráp và hư tổn. Phục hồi sự chắc khỏe cho từng sợi tóc. 
Cải thiện cấu trúc tóc, ngăn ngừa rụng tóc hiệu quả.




Dầu gội đen tóc là giải pháp thay thế lý tưởng cho thuốc nhuộm tóc​*Top 4 loại dầu gội đen tóc hiệu quả đáng mua nhất hiện nay*
Những loại dầu gội dưới đây sẽ là giải pháp lý tưởng để bạn khắc phục tình trạng tóc bạc sớm, lấy lại vẻ đen tuyền óng ả tức thì. 

*Dầu gội đen tóc Liese Prettia Kao *
Đây là loại dầu gội đen tóc số 1 bảng xếp hạng Cosme Nhật Bản trong nhiều năm qua. 
Sản phẩm được review rất tốt, lên màu đẹp từ chân tóc đến ngọn tóc, giữ màu lâu trong suốt 45 ngày sau đó. 
Đặc biệt tóc sau khi làm đen vẫn giữ được độ mềm mượt, bóng khỏe, không bị khô, chẻ ngọn hay hư tổn. 
Nhược điểm là có mùi hắc một chút và khả năng lên màu còn phụ thuộc vào mỗi loại tóc khác nhau. 




Liese Prettia Kao màu Deep Black​
*Etude House Hot Style Bubble Hair Coloring*
Etude House Hot Style Bubble Hair Coloring là loại dầu gội đen tóc của Etude House  - thương hiệu thuộc tập đoàn mỹ phẩm lớn nhất Hàn Quốc hiện nay. 
Ngoài màu đen (Deep Black) thì còn có đến 7 màu sắc khác nữa để lựa chọn. Khả năng lên màu rất tốt, chuẩn màu với mùi hương thơm dễ chịu. Không làm tóc bị khô vì có thành phần dưỡng tóc đầy đủ. Duy trì được màu tóc đen óng mượt lên đến 2 tháng. 
Mặc dù vậy, em dầu gội đen tóc này vẫn tồn tại một nhược điểm khá lớn đó là không phù hợp với những bạn có mái tóc yếu. 




Etude House Hot Style Bubble Hair Coloring màu Deep Black​
*Dầu gội đen tóc Larisa*
Đây cũng là một sản phẩm dầu gội đen tóc của Hàn Quốc
Thành phần có chứa nhiều chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên như dầu dừa, dầu ô liu, nhân sâm, linh chi, hà thủ ô,… giúp nuôi dưỡng tóc khỏe mạnh từ gốc đến ngọn, ngăn ngừa rụng tóc hoặc tình trạng xơ rối, chẻ ngọn,... 
Không gây kích ứng, không độc hại ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe. Sản phẩm sử dụng được cho cả phụ nữ mang thai.
Khả năng phủ đen màu tóc chỉ trong 15 phút, mái tóc trông đen bóng và dày mượt, óng ả hơn tức thì. 
Nhược điểm là độ giữ màu kém, chỉ duy trì được trong khoảng 2 tuần đầu tiên, sau đó phai màu dần. Ngoài ra giá bán cũng khá cao, bạn phải chi trả ít nhất 380.000 đồng trở lên để có thể sở hữu được chai dầu gội đen tóc Larisa.




Giải pháp 3 in 1 chăm sóc toàn diện mái tóc​
*Dầu gội đen tóc Thái Dương*
Cuối cùng đó là một sản phẩm dầu gội đen tóc “made in Viet Nam”. Sản xuất bởi Công ty cổ phần Sao Thái Dương - tên tuổi được rất nhiều người tiêu dùng Việt yêu thích. 
Có thành phần chính là chiết xuất lá móng (lá henna) giúp phủ tóc đen bóng tự nhiên 100% nhanh chóng, đồng thời duy trì được độ bền màu trên 1 tháng. 
Mùi hương nhẹ dịu không quá nồng gắt. Giá bán rẻ, hầu như người tiêu dùng Việt nào cũng có khả năng mua và sử dụng. 
Tuy nhiên, đi cùng với giá thành rẻ thì sản phẩm đương nhiên còn nhiều nhược điểm như không có các phụ kiện đi kèm để sử dụng, phải pha thêm nước đúng liều lượng, thời gian đợi thuốc ngấm lên đến 45 phút,...




Dầu gội đen tóc Thái Dương​*Lưu ý khi dùng dầu gội đen tóc*
Để có một màu tóc đen ưng ý khi dùng dầu gội đen tóc, bạn cần phải lưu ý những vấn đề sau:

Sau khi dùng dầu gội đen tóc, không dùng thêm bất kỳ loại dầu gội nào khác có chứa tinh chất bạc hà vì sẽ tẩy màu tóc phai đi rất nhanh. Hãy dùng loại dầu gội chuyên dụng cho tóc nhuộm.
Tóc không thể lên màu đen đẹp ngay lập tức mà phải trải qua nhiều lần sử dụng. 
Thực hiện theo đúng hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất, tránh trường hợp tóc lên màu loang lổ, không đều màu. 
Không để dầu gội đen tóc dính vào mắt và da tay trong quá trình sử dụng.
Sử dụng sản phẩm dầu gội đen tóc của các thương hiệu uy tín để đảm bảo an toàn và hiệu quả tốt nhất. 




Kiên trì sử dụng nhiều lần để mái tóc đen bóng óng ả​Trên đây là danh sách những loại dầu gội đen tóc hiệu quả đáng trải nghiệm nhất hiện nay. 
Nếu như bạn đang có ý định F5 lại mái tóc mà sợ tốn quá nhiều thời gian chờ đợi ở salon thì sử dụng dầu gội đen tóc là một gợi ý rất tuyệt vời đấy. 
Hiện nay, A.Q.P Group được xem là một trong những nhà gia công dầu gội đen tóc lớn nhất tại thị trường Việt Nam. Nếu bạn muốn tìm kiếm hoặc gia công sản xuất bất kỳ loại dầu gội đen tóc nào, hãy liên hệ với A.Q.P Group theo địa chỉ bên dưới để được tư vấn cụ thể hơn nhé!

Địa chỉ: Số 172, Ngõ 75, Trần Quang Diệu, Quang Trung, Đống Đa, Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: 079 918 1111
Email: aqpgroupvn@gmail.com
Website: Trang chủ - A.Q.P VIETNAM


----------

